# De-worming difficulties



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I just spent a boatload for wormers for my 4 cats and 4 dogs (2 of which are Great Pyrenees). The cats mouse and the dogs occasionally nosh on deer parts they've found so I worm with Panacur powder to get tapes and all the other lovelies.
I have to worm each animal for 3 consecutive days and the problem is, yesterday they all wolfed down the dewormer with canned cat/dog food. So I went ahead and mixed it today with the same canned food and with the exception of one GP, they won't eat it today.
Now I've wasted all of these packs of powder for the second day. Any ideas?
And how come they can't come up with a dewormer like we use for horses so we can just shoot it in their mouths.

Also, how come Panacur (fenbendazol) won't get tapes in a horse ( we have to use Praziquantal) If it does in cats and dogs? Isn't a tapeworm a tapeworm?
I asked about using praziquantal and the vet tech said they don't use it but after I bought the Panuacur from them, I saw Praziquantal cat dewormer for sale at the feed store. :shrug: 

What do other people use on their cats and dogs? I know horse dewormers but the cat and dog ones have me confused.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Just realized that Drontal is praziquantal. OK. So why is it so unbelievably expensive in such small quantities when I can worm a 1200 pound horse for $14.99 with the same stuff?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Could you try mixing the already mixed powder and food with something really tasty? Maybe put some meat in with it?

Fenbendazole is dosed at a MUCH lower dose in horses, so that would account for why it doesn't do tapes. Same deal with the praziquantel-it is dosed way higher in dogs and cats so even though you are deworming a smaller animal you are using more drug so it is more expensive.

The only deworming I do on a regular basis with the dogs is their monthly Heartgard. I will treat separately for tapes if/when they get them. I deworm the barn cats a couple of times a year with drontal.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks! I never would've guessed horses get so much less. So after reading the Panacur boxes it says that it only gets one type of tapeworm. I told the vet's office that the groomer noticed evidence of tapes in the Pyrs. What if the type of tape they have isn't the one that is killed by Panacur? Do I still need to go buy Drontal anyway?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Thanks! I never would've guessed horses get so much less. So after reading the Panacur boxes it says that it only gets one type of tapeworm. I told the vet's office that the groomer noticed evidence of tapes in the Pyrs. What if the type of tape they have isn't the one that is killed by Panacur? Do I still need to go buy Drontal anyway?


Since you've already got the Panacur, I see if it worked before buying something else (especially for such BIG dogs!). Tapeworm segments look like rice stuck to the hair around the rectum. If they are still alive, you'll see them moving around a bit by lengthening and shortening. They're kinda gross!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"And how come they can't come up with a dewormer like we use for horses so we can just shoot it in their mouths."

Use Safeguard liquid 10% Goat wormer at 1 ML per 5 lbs body weight.

It's the same active ingredient as Panacur

Or, just mix your Panacur powder in water and shoot it to them!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

For many years I've only done one thing to deworm house pets, large livestock and poultry. It's safe (you can't over-dose), always works when the right amount is fed daily, no withdrawal time for eating the meat and eggs, and is inexpensive. A 50 pound bag costs me $23 at the feed store. Some pay more, some less.

Haven't had a tapeworm problem since I started using it.

Food grade diatomaceous earth (DE).

Deworming isn't the reason I feed DE; the main purpose is so the critters don't get any sickness or disease. It just so happens to also deworm. Nice not to have any vet bills. 

DE kills by slitting the outer skin of parasites and insects and then the powder dehydrates them. They can't become immune to DE.

DE is fossilized plants from the oceans and lakes. It feels like talcum powder when rubbed between your fingers.

Choices, we all have them!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

For panacur- I get the paste for horses and dose dogs at 10x the amount for horses. For instance- 1 tube that treats a 500 lb horse will worm a 50 lb dog. I use Safeguard I beleive it is called- in an apple flavor and the the dogs will tolerate being dosed- though the texture and amount can make them spit it out- so be prepared to dose a bit then. It is very difficult to OD on panacur. I will worm puppies by squeezing a measured daub on my finger and placing it in the roofs of thier mouths. I can usually find the safegaurd paste very inexpensively online and just add it to my order for other things I need to get free shipping, but in a pinch will pick up a tube at TSC. I use it on pregnant bitches too to help reduce the worm load in her puppies.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Willowynd:

I use Ivermectin (1/10 cc/10# body weight) for my cats and dogs. I don't use it on my Border collie/Aussie crosses anymore, though, because I've heard/read about it being dangerous to collie breeds.

Cats are notorious for tapeworms (eating rodents, etc.). Can I use Safeguard/Pancur on them? If so, what is the dosage?

And, what about the Ivermectin Gold, I think it's called, that has the praziquantel in it? If it can be used, what would the dosage be? 

Janis


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Janis Sauncy said:


> Willowynd:
> 
> I use Ivermectin (1/10 cc/10# body weight) for my cats and dogs. I don't use it on my Border collie/Aussie crosses anymore, though, because I've heard/read about it being dangerous to collie breeds.
> 
> ...


Yes you can use panacur on cats. It only gets one of the two common species of tapeworms as Lisa mentioned earlier.

Using the ivermectin gold, you will way over dose the ivermectin to get enough praziquantel to do much.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, it's pretty much done. At least the 2 Great Pyrenees who delight in bringing home decayed deer parts to snack on got all 3 doses. They were the most important as far as parasites and the only ones who showed any signs of worms. The rest got about 2.5 doses total each in the 3 days. Beef noodle soup turned out to be the right medium for the smaller dogs, Alpo for the GP's and tuna for the cats.
Thanks for the help and info. I still can't believe that horses get so much less than cats and dogs. Why is that?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Thanks for the help and info. I still can't believe that horses get so much less than cats and dogs. Why is that?"

Totally different digestive systems. Dogs digest things quickly and the drugs pass right through.

Horses have to let their food ferment so the drugs stay in their systems longer.

Plus different animals metabolize drugs at different rates. Sheep take more than horses and goats need more than sheep. Its mainly just to confuse US!! LOL


----------

